

Run chrome in linux with root login - hobbyist

One reason for still sticking with firefox has been that chrome does not run when you are logged in as root. I know the implications of running as root, so I had to find some way of still using chrome.<p>Here is a neat trick.. pretty simple actually.<p>just ssh into localhost with the user id with X enabled.<p>ssh user@127.0.0.1 -X
Chrome runs just as you would expect it to. Before running chrome you will need to change permission of /tmp folder with the command "chmod 1777 /tmp".. run this command before ssh'ing into user login..<p>cheers
======
ez77
Why would you want to run a browser as root?

~~~
hobbyist
Well, I wont login into root specially to run a browser.. if you happen to
login as root for some reasons, and you need to run chrome then a clean way is
what I have put in the post.. u dont need to log out from X and re login again
with your user..

